# TOXIC: Rescue Remedy Pastilles (Black Currant)



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I saw this on another board. 

Looks like Rescue Remedy has come out with a "candy form" and one version of it contains <span style="color: #990000"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>xylitol</span></span>, which is highly toxic to dogs.

The ingredients are on this page, if you scroll down a bit: http://www.bachrescuepastilles.com/


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I have tried this stuff & had clients use this Rescue Remedy stuff.
Never a good result. Especially with cats!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I was giving these to both of my dogs after I was given them by my mom. . . I have since quit after I got online to order more and saw the warning. Since then, I've ordered the pet liquid kind.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I contacted the makers of Rescue Remedy when I first read this.

I think we may be confusing the calming product with other Rescue Remedy products for other (human) illnesses 

Here is the reply I received:

Hello Bonnie,

The ONLY Rescue line product that contains xylitol
is the Rescue Remedy Pastilles. Those are only
marketed and suggested for people use because
of the xylitol, which is actually good for
human teeth. Rescue Remedy Spray does NOT contain
xylitol and neither does any of the other Rescue
products, except for the Pastilles.

Krystal Rosario
Nelsons
Receptionist

P: 800-319-9151

Redirect - Nelsons


----------

